# Offline



## pamnock (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys!

I'm currently offline due to mechanical failure of my pc Going through MAJORwithdrawal!

Will be checking my email every couple of days from the library.

Cross your fingers that it was just my power supply that blew -- waiting to hear back from computer guru.



Talk to you all again soon!!!!!!!!!



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 22, 2005)

The heck with PC withdrawals, I'm havin Pamnock withdrawals! 

I hope it's all better soon. 

I wondered what was up with the new username. onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Aug 22, 2005)

I was attempting to log in and the library pcwouldn't let me until I got out of my email window. Finallygot it figured out, but had tried to login under a different account toget it working.

Hope I get my baby working again soon! So much online work to do, and limited to 1 hour here at the library. 



Pam


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2005)

OH No Pam , notthe PC!!!!! Everyone laughs at me because Ihave 2 working Pc's close together , I think I maybe Justified . Cant be without a computerespecially where You Home School . what a horror show for You.

Hope to see you soon.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 22, 2005)

We don't cyberschool -- so we don't depend onthe pc for school. (Although we do need it for research andreports). My major concern is the Ohio Holland LopClub records (membership database, financial records and 6 months worthof sweepstakes records).

Also, all my graphics will be lost because I don't have a cd burner -- so no way to save the huge amount of files I have 



Worse things could happen though -- I'm thankful for what I do have and look forward to being back on the board soon.



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Just like cars, it's a love/hate relationship sometimes.

Wish I could help, Pam! Will be checking in with you at home.

hone:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 22, 2005)

Yikes! That just plain stinks. What will we do without you? I hope that you get it fixed soon!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 22, 2005)

No Pam??? AHHHHH!!!

Computers can be such problem machines. Although, I'velearned my lesson from this, I'm going to back up all my stuff to CD!

Jen


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> The heck with PC withdrawals, I'm havin Pamnock withdrawals!
> 
> I hope it's all better soon.


Same here. Stupid computers - great when they work - nightmare when they don't :X

Jan


----------



## bluebird (Aug 23, 2005)

I wondered where you were.thought maybe you were busy judging fair shows.bluebird


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh you poor thing! We just wentthrough all this! Blew the mother board and a power supply(??) ... I'm still not sure how much stuff I lost! You havemy sympathy! I hope it gts fixed quickly... Talk to yourcomputer guru... he/she might be able to back up stuff for you from thehard drive...

Good luck, we miss you!!!!!!!!!! Hurry back! WEneed you!!!!!!!!!!!! And the bunnies of the world need you!!!

:sad: MISSING YOU!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope they can fix it for you soon. Iknow how hard it is to be without your computer. I wentthrough withdrawl bad. 

Hurry up computer fix it man, we need our Pam back.

Tina


----------



## Trina (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope you get your computer fixed soon, Pam! 

Darn computer of mine. It sometimes bothers me of its slowness!:growl:


----------



## Zee (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh no Pam !!!

RO Withdrawal !!!! I know how your feeling. I hope it doesn't last too long before your back up and running

~Zee


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 24, 2005)

Just think, what if computers were neverinvented?:shock2:Be glad we've at least got computers, otherwise wewould'nt have met such nice people! Hope you have a computer up andrunning soon! :race::runningrabbit:

Ellie


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

Pammmmmmmmmm!!

Hurry back......we miss your wonderful advice and witty comments!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 24, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm currently offline due to mechanical failure of my pc Going through MAJORwithdrawal!
> 
> ...






Pam- did you make a new user name 'pamnock22'??


----------



## pamnock (Aug 24, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Pam- did you make a new user name 'pamnock22'??




Yep -- that was me  Was unable to log on under my own ID so tried to re-register (didn't work).

Carolyn -- can you delete that user name for me? 



Computer guru was over last night. Itseems thepower supply blew in my pc, and nothing else "appears" to bedamaged. Could have had it fixed last night,butunfortunately, my pc has a small power supply box, so onehad to be ordered. Best case senerio -- pc could be fixedbyFriday. If my pc is indeed dead, I'llbe ordering a new one, but it'll take me time to get everything loadedback on it and get back on-line again.

Pam


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 24, 2005)

I hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 24, 2005)

I am really going throughwithdrawl.



 I need my Pam fix, hurry back, I miss you.

Tina


----------



## pamnock (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like I may be offline for a couple moreweeks. My pc has an uncommonly small power supply whichcomputer guru is attempting to hunt down for the cheapest price.

Currently going through major withdrawal :shock:



Miss you guys . . .

Pam


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

Miss You too ,snarfing computers , just when you needinformation it whipes out thebest sorce !


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 26, 2005)

This board is sooooo not the same without you, Pam.

:sad:

Not having Buck around is bad enough, now not having you here...let's _talk_ about withdrawals, Lady! :shock:

Sending you love and looking forward to your return.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

Pam come back soon!!!

Rose


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 27, 2005)

Ahhh You should have back ups of everything. WEpretty much do plus 3 pc up and running off of internet. lol. One forDJ, one for me and one for his parents since they are moving in thisweekend. lol


----------



## pamnock (Aug 30, 2005)

Still offline and waiting for parts for my pc. Very sad.



Pam


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2005)

IS off to Hunt Down PamsTech and thump him soundly about the headand Shoulders ! We Are Waitingthe Return Of Our PAM!!!!!!!hurry hurry !!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2005)

onder::waiting:Waiting for you to come back, Pam 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Jeesh, what the heck is needed thats so hard tofind?? Unless its REALLY old, I wouldn't think anything wouldbe THAT hard to get!


BlueGiants-if just your motherboard and power supply went, youshouldn't have lost anything off the drive, unless it burned out thedrive in the process, which if it has just one hard drive, you'dalready know!


Good luck Pam, hope your back soon!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

God, I've missed you! :hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2005)

Me too!!!!


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 6, 2005)

Me three.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2005)

onder:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

Me 4


----------



##  (Sep 7, 2005)

I miss you, Pam.

If I pucker up, will you come back sooner?? 



















I'm just so depressed without you. No one understands us the way you do.


----------



##  (Sep 7, 2005)

:rofl: Thats totallyPathetic and so hystericallmao . I just hope it works !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

She can resist a lot of things, but she can't resist "her Tucker".

He just isn't the same without Pam.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 7, 2005)

I wanna know what the heck they needed thats sohard to get!!! I don't have this much trouble getting parts on oldoutdated equipment when I need it at work!! (and trust me, we have someOOOOLLLDDD stuff!!)

Hopefully she gets back soon!!! I think if I were Pam, I'd have caved already and had to buy a new unit! LOL


OHHHH&gt;...poor Tucker looks so sadin that last picture...she'll have to cave!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> I think if I were Pam, I'd have caved already and had to buya new unit! LOL




She has to have the information from her old computer transferred to the new one. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats when you put the hard-drive in the old oneinto the new unit and transfer...  There's ways aroundit......I'd be happy to help if she decides to go that route! Justsaying, she's by far a much more patient person that I am! LOL!


----------



## holland (Sep 7, 2005)

Pam withdrawls!!!!!!!!! Need a daily dose of"pamnock wisdom". Our fall shows are starting up could usesome pointers!!!!!!!!


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll at least get some "live" Pamnock wisdom this Saturday, she is supposted to be judging at a show I will be going to.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 8, 2005)

I just cant take it anymore! Please come back! 

Love, Sebastian


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 8, 2005)

Tooooooooooo cute. Come back Pamnock. We need your good advice


----------



## pamnock (Sep 8, 2005)

Whew!!!! I'm back -- the stress wasreally getting to me, but the new power supply finally arrived for mypc and mr. computer guru came over tonight to put it in 

I'll be getting ausbthumb driveandbacking up all my graphics. Hubby said this is the last ofthe $$$$ that we'll put into this old pc -- it's time for a new onenext time this thing crashes.

As you can imagine,I've got a ton ofsecretarial andsweepstakeswork that I'm behind onfor the Ohioregional Holland Lop club, so I'll be busy playing catch-up.Our fair is this week, and I'll also be gone over the weekend judgingshows. We're also busy with school, so I won't be onlinequite as much this fall.

We have had an exciting fair -- one of our junior Hollands won Best InShow -- we arevery proud of the little guy His sister won Best Opposite Sex ofBreed. Matthew won Best of Breed and Best Opp with his DwarfHotots and Best Opp. Polish. Stephanie won Best and Best OppEnglish Spot and first place with her French Lop (it also went on towin something in variety -- but I can remember what).



Very thrilled to be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Pam



Here's a baby photo of "Shen", our little guy that wonBest In Show . . .






Here is is sister "Binta" . . .


----------



## Shuu (Sep 8, 2005)

Great news! Welcome back~


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 8, 2005)

awwwwwwww Look at em wittle ears. So cute. They are the hollands right.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 8, 2005)

:groupparty:

Pam's back! Pam's back!

Congrats on the wins!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm so happy! I'm so happy! I'm so happy! 






Glad you're back Pam! 

Congrats on all the good stuff at the shows! 

Raspberry


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2005)

I amsooooooooo glad to seeyour back Everyone Missed Youso much , 

no more crashing computers for You MISSY!!!!!!!!!! . lol 

Welcome Back !!!!!!:happybunny:


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 9, 2005)

Well DONE Pam! Congratulations!:bunnydance::bunnydance::groupparty::bunnydance::bunnydance:

And welcome back, you were really, really missed!:hug:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 9, 2005)

YES! WE MISSED PAM!!!!!


----------



## samandshawn (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah back on linebrill

,dont ya just hate PC's !


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 9, 2005)

:hugam!! Welcome Back. We missed you soooo much! 

Congrats to you, Stephanie and Matthew on all the wins - great stuff!

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

wooooooooooohoooo!!:groupparty: yaaay!! arty:welcome back Pam!!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## ariel (Sep 9, 2005)

Welcome back Pam!!!:elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance:
Thanks for the pics!! Shen and Binta are gorgeous!!!

Congratulations on the show results.


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2005)

Ahhhh!!! Pam's back!

I can relax again. :bath:


----------



## samandshawn (Sep 9, 2005)

What a cutie, is the bun wearing a collor?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Wehave had an exciting fair -- one of our junior Hollands won Best InShow -- we arevery proud of the little guy His sister won Best Opposite Sex ofBreed. Matthew won Best of Breed and Best Opp with his DwarfHotots and Best Opp. Polish. Stephanie won Best and Best OppEnglish Spot and first place with her French Lop (it also went on towin something in variety -- but I can remember what).
> 
> 
> Here's a baby photo of "Shen", our little guy that wonBest In Show . . .
> ...




Hiya Doll!









Youreally cleaned up atTheFair!I'm so happy for you andyours. Those little Loves are precious.You must've gotten the whole Table ofTrophies.



Like the others, I'm overjoyed you're back!



:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote: *


> What a cutie, is the bun wearing a collor?






Yup, it's a harness. Ever try to catch a Polishbaby? :shock: They're faster than a speedingbullet!


(Pam knows a little about that.) :wink: 

He's been such an angel lately that he doesn't need one anymore.


-Carolyn


----------



## holland (Sep 9, 2005)

Congratulations to you and your kidsPam. Sounds like you guys had an awesome time!!!!!So glad you'reback!!!!!!!:jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy:


----------

